# Soaps of the New Year-Cut pics included (pic heavy)



## igbabygirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I guess you could say that I've been a little busy since the new year began.  I am totally on a roll and can't seem to stop, LOL.  I thought that I would share with you what I have done so far.  The first one I used  tutoria from lovinsoap.com.  Loved the way it came out; especially for my first try   Pink Panties (going to rename it)






cut pic





Early Sunrise (made with lard btw)





Cut pic (colors didn't stay true)





Lt. Blue for Women Type





Cut Pic (also made with lard)





and last but not least, Cranberry Fizz,  most of the salt settled to the bottom but I think that I will still be a nice bar.





Thanks for looking and would love your input.


----------



## igbabygirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry my pics are so big, still learning how to post pics on here


----------



## kaelily (Jan 4, 2011)

they all look wonderful! the Pink Panties one was your first try?? wow...beautiful job!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2011)

They all look great but I especially like the Pink Panties.  You did a wonderful swirl.


----------



## tomara (Jan 4, 2011)

I think they are great...Excellent job


----------



## newbie (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful swirls! What colors (maker/brand) did you use on your sunrise soap? I'm surprised they changed so much. Still looks good but not as sunrise-y!


----------



## punkflash54 (Jan 4, 2011)

great looking soaps! love the swirls! great job!!!


----------



## igbabygirl (Jan 5, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Beautiful swirls! What colors (maker/brand) did you use on your sunrise soap? I'm surprised they changed so much. Still looks good but not as sunrise-y!



The yellow and orange were TKB pop colors and the red was red oxide.  I don't know what happened.  I wished they didn't morph.  I've tried to do purple and it never stays purple, I can't figure it out.


----------



## igbabygirl (Jan 5, 2011)

kaelily said:
			
		

> they all look wonderful! the Pink Panties one was your first try?? wow...beautiful job!



Yes, it was my very first try.  I didn't think that I could pull it off but the tutorial was so easy to follow.  I will definitely be doing this technique again but will use a different mold.  The mold I used was really too wide, but I cut the sides and will use the pieces in another batch of soap.


----------



## igbabygirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments everyone,  the wheels in my head are going like crazy lately.  I work during the week but on the weekends is when I soap or when I am off, so I have ideas for some valentine's soaps and some other soaps; so I will be busy (which I really don't mind)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 5, 2011)

Love them ... especially your pink panties soap.  If I've not had to fly to New Zealand before the weekend ... I think I already know what I'm going to try ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 5, 2011)

They are all so pretty!  Great job!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazing!  Swirls and colors!

What did you use for the pink in your Pink Panties?  I love it!


----------



## LabWitch (Jan 5, 2011)

Love the blue one in the middle!


----------



## fionab (Jan 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 6, 2011)

Very pretty! I also like the blue the best and I love how the swirl on top of the pink panties turned out.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 6, 2011)

You have been busy. Very nice.  :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous soaps!  Keep having fun with color and technique.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 7, 2011)

Love those swirls, great soaps keep em coming :0)


----------



## RONEL SHARP (Jan 7, 2011)

They're stunning!


----------



## SummerlandSoaps (Jan 8, 2011)

igbabygirl said:
			
		

> kaelily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What tutorial? That looks sooo cute!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 8, 2011)

SummerlandSoaps said:
			
		

> igbabygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21886


----------



## igbabygirl (Jan 8, 2011)

yes that it the tutorial.  She has several others that I want to try.  I see now that she has a e-zine too.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 8, 2011)

Lovely swirlies!!!!  My favorite is the blue & swirl one!


----------



## DMCC (Jan 12, 2011)

They all are so pretty.  I love Light Blue for women.  Which supplier did you use for your Light Blue fo?


----------

